# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [23/09/2019] GSMShield ISPTool v1.0 Initial Update Released

## mohamed73

_Supported Brands_ **  - LYF - Oppo - Xiaomi - ZTE - Vivo  - and many more...    _Supported Functions_  - AutoScan and Detect Chip Size - Supports Virtually All EMMC Chips - Read/Write/Wipe Any Partition - Dump Userdata - Format Userdata - Format Userdata in Safe Mode - Vivo Reset Settings - Read/Write Full Dump - Qualcomm EMMC Device Support - Read/Write SDCARD Dump Image - Work with any Hardware which is exposed under Disk Drives    *We Support All Devices which you can connect using DATA0, CLK, CMD, VCCQ and VCC* **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

